# Remington Rifles



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I was looking on the internet today and found a Remington 700 SPS Varmint i want to buy. I've never owned a Remington and was wondering what you guys thought of them.
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

great guns, take this to the rifle forum if you want more than just a couple opinions.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Brands of rifles are like makes of pickups... One guy will like FORD, another will prefer CHEVY, and a third will go with DODGE. It is all really a matter of personal preferrence.... But, REMINGTON makes some fine rifles... I own several REMINGTON products myself... I believe you would be satisfied with the purchase........... Just my opinion.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would also agree that remington makes very nice guns


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

I had a Remington 700 sps in 7mm mag. Very accurate with all factory loads. Never should have gotten rid of it. Real tack driver.


----------

